# I did it! I'm getting a manuscript PUBLISHED!



## JJBuchholz (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm so over the moon right now due to the email I just got back from a publisher!!! An online/print magazine called 'Montreal Writes' up her in Canada has agreed to publish one of my short stories, entitled 'Obsession'.

It's a modern day take on the classic Moby Dick tale. A navy Captain loses his son to a pirate attack, and goes all-out to avenge his son's death, with his revenge consuming with from within as time passes.

I can't wait to see it up there on the MW website!!!

As awesome as this is, I cannot become complacent. I must continue to improve my writing, and keep shopping manuscripts around to more publishers. This is a very big step in my career as a writer, and I can't wait to take it further!!!

I also thank everyone here for their input in the time I've been a member, and thank you all for your support!

-JJB


----------



## Gumby (Nov 27, 2018)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## PiP (Nov 27, 2018)

That's amazing, JJ. congratulations!


----------



## Sir-KP (Nov 27, 2018)

Daaaammn. Congrats.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 27, 2018)

Very cool J, congratulations.


----------



## clark (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey JJ -- one Canuck to another: congratulations, M'Man! I remember vividly my first acceptance of a poem. . . .it's like yer whole fuckin' LIFE has been validated.  Then I felt humble for getting such an ego-rush.  Lots of warring emotions.  Anyhoo, as our friends in Oz are wont to say. . .good on ya, Mite! May you enjoy many more such moments. 

PS Your _Moby Dick _analogy immediately flashed me to the Charles Bronson _Death Wish _movies (4 of them, I think?), and his obsessive street war with the punk-gangs that killed his wife and daughter.  It's a theme that grabs every father, I would think.  And there's a certain romantic derring-do about clashes with modern pirates on the high seas--do I get a sniff of a screen play down the road???

PPS I did some of my RCAF basic training at Barrie, must be 200 years ago, or so it seems.  Memories . . . . . ..


----------



## Arachne (Nov 28, 2018)

Congratulations! \\/

Really pleased for you. Thanks for posting, it's great inspiration. 

Arachne


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 28, 2018)

Nicely done, JJ.
I hope this will be followed by many more.


----------



## Darren White (Nov 28, 2018)

Congrats, this gives me a new impulse to send in my own work 

If you give me the exact name of the Magazine, and the date of publishing, I'll issue  you a new shiny award!


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 28, 2018)

Fantastic news and congratulations on the achievement!


----------



## JJBuchholz (Nov 28, 2018)

clark said:


> Hey JJ -- one Canuck to another: congratulations, M'Man! I remember vividly my first acceptance of a poem. . . .it's like yer whole fuckin' LIFE has been validated.  Then I felt humble for getting such an ego-rush.  Lots of warring emotions.  Anyhoo, as our friends in Oz are wont to say. . .good on ya, Mite! May you enjoy many more such moments.



Thank you very much! When I got home and read the email last night, I nearly fell off my chair onto the floor! Didn't know whether to laugh or cry! That being said, once the euphoria passed a bit, I knew that I now had no choice but to step up my game, and keep improving my writing and evolve it. This is just the first step on a long journey, but it is a relief to finally get this first step! 



clark said:


> PS Your _Moby Dick _analogy immediately flashed me to the Charles Bronson _Death Wish _movies (4 of them, I think?), and his obsessive street war with the punk-gangs that killed his wife and daughter.  It's a theme that grabs every father, I would think.  And there's a certain romantic derring-do about clashes with modern pirates on the high seas--do I get a sniff of a screen play down the road???



I've never really thought about screenplays. Maybe someday!



clark said:


> PPS I did some of my RCAF basic training at Barrie, must be 200 years ago, or so it seems.  Memories . . . . . ..



Always a pleasure to know someone who's served in the Forces! 

-JJB


----------



## JJBuchholz (Nov 28, 2018)

Darren White said:


> Congrats, this gives me a new impulse to send in my own work
> 
> If you give me the exact name of the Magazine, and the date of publishing, I'll issue  you a new shiny award!



Wow! Sounds good! I think my piece will be published in the next couple of days. When I see that it's up, I will send you the info.

-JJB


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 28, 2018)

How's this publisher pay?

Buy 5 copies for your mother!


----------



## SueC (Nov 28, 2018)

Wonderful news! You go JJ!


----------



## JJBuchholz (Nov 28, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> How's this publisher pay?



This one is a not-for-profit publisher, but it opens the door to exposure and moderate circulation.

I have sent work to profit and non-profit publications over the last year or so. A few bucks would
be nice, but I'm in it for the exposure and recognition aspect. I could have all the money in the
world, but it wouldn't buy me any respect.

-JJB


----------



## Arseny (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi JJBuchholz! 
I congratulate you! 
I wish you continued success.


----------



## Periander (Jan 5, 2019)

That is so exciting to hear!  Good luck on your future efforts and keep writing.


----------



## JJBuchholz (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you all very much! You are ALL awesome! 


-JJB


----------

